# Google question



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

I recently (week ago) changed my website from having all my designs on 2 pages, to breaking it out into about 6 different pages and sections. When google crawls my website, they only pick up the front page, and my other pages have not yet hit the search engine yet......my question is why??? Also, am i doing something wrong with the code to not allow google to crawl the other pages.


http://www.ottiesdesigns.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It just takes time and more links to your website to get more frequent and deeper crawls. 

There's no guarantee that all of your pages will get crawled, but you can visit Google.com/webmasters and read how to make your page crawler friendly and see reasons why it may not have happened yet.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You also might want to add a sitemap if you havnt already, it will help to tell google which pages to crawl.

Bobbie


----------



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you add a site map?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

ottie35 said:


> How do you add a site map?


 If your website doesnt already have one, you can search on google for sites that you can go to that will generate a sitemap for you and then you would submit it to google. I dont know exactly how it is done because my site came with a sitemap generater, I just had to go to google webmaster tools and submit it. There is probably instructions for doing this on google. Also google has a forum for just these type of questions and most of the people there are helpful. hope this helps.

Bobbie


----------



## analogue (Aug 31, 2007)

Try to get links form other sites to the deeper pages on your site rather than just your homepage. If google sees a link on my site the spider will usually follow it (provided there is not a nofollow), so if you get another site to link directly to one of your pages like ottiesdesigns.com/drinkingandpartying.html and use the anchor which relates to the page such as "drinking and Partying T shirts" google will see the page and note what the anchor text is and is more likley to rank your site for that phrase


----------



## POPgraphics (Sep 21, 2007)

SEO is a big subject in itself. First, try https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/docs/en/about.html
Google has there own free webmaster tools to help with site design and optimization. 

-Jason


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you're seriously interested in SEO, and will be doing a lot of it, buy the Best Practice guide from E-consultancy.com: Internet Marketing Strategy | Training | Online Marketing Research. It's the industry standard (and is pricey because it's aimed at corporations). It's superb, and easily the most readable thing out there.


----------

